# Kotong cops ibinato sa basilan



## bnncff

Please explain this sentence: 
Kotong cops ibinato sa basilan!


----------



## DotterKat

It could mean one of two things:

Cops soliciting bribes are thrown out (of their jobs) in Basilan.

OR, _ibinato _is incorrectly used and the sentence should actually have been: Kotong cops binato / pinagbabato sa Basilan.

Cops soliciting bribes in Basilan are stoned (as in rocks were thrown at them and not in the sense that they were_ high with drugs_).

My guess is your text is a headline and ibinato is used figuratively for _fired _(crooked cops getting _thrown out of their jobs_​).

Good luck!


----------



## rockjon

Dotterkat's explanation is correct though the headline here is meant to exaggerate and attract attention. Sometimes it's hard to interpret Tagalog headlines unless you know the context or read the rest of the article since the headline is exaggerated to attract the reader's attention.

I actually just read this story yesterday in the Philippine Daily Inquirer. "Kotong cops ibinato sa basilan!" literally means that corrupt cops were thrown to Basilan. However, what it really means is that the corrupt/crooked cops (who were Quezon City based police officers) were banished or exiled to Basilan, which is not considered a safe place here in the Philippines. In other words, there were not dismissed but were reassigned from Quezon City to Basilan as punishment.


----------



## bnncff

What is Basilan?


----------



## rempress

bnncff said:


> Please explain this sentence:
> Kotong cops ibinato sa basilan! = Crooked cops were sent to Basilan! = Crooked cops were assigned/transferred to Basilan!


----------



## mataripis

bnncff said:


> Please explain this sentence:
> Kotong cops ibinato sa basilan!


Kotong cops ibinato sa Basilan= Cops (with violations) were transferred to basilan(the island in mindanaw with frequent terrorist attacks)


----------

